# Silly people make me giggle



## Nuzzy (Apr 17, 2009)

This was just posted today by a guy on one of my wheeling forums, but it's too good not to share!!






> "I want that log !!!" " yes my trailer will hold it "
> 
> is what the owner of this truck stated
> 
> so I watched and waited then got PIC'S


----------



## mga (Apr 17, 2009)

wow.


----------



## tree md (Apr 17, 2009)

Darwinism at it's finest.


----------



## myzamboni (Apr 17, 2009)

Schadenfreude: taking pleasure derived from the misfortunes of others.


I too have this.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Apr 17, 2009)

That's fnatastic! Great find!


----------



## Ironbark (Apr 17, 2009)

Hats off for trying though.


----------



## cjcocn (Apr 17, 2009)

That's a log. That's a big log. That's a big, heavy log.

Okay, for you guys that have dealt with logs of that size - what is the approximate weight of that log?

.... and is that a bent frame on that truck or is it just the box that is nfg?

Those are some great pics (except for the guy with the truck). Thanks for posting those up!


----------



## kas7227 (Apr 17, 2009)

Not a job for a half ton Chevy for sure.


----------



## wood4heat (Apr 17, 2009)

cjcocn said:


> .... and is that a bent frame on that truck or is it just the box that is nfg?



Thats a big bent frame right there! Looked like a nice truck too. 

I wonder why they didn't center it more over the trailers axles. That's a whole lotta tongue weight!


----------



## thombat4 (Apr 17, 2009)

*That's freakin' incredible...!*

What a monster!! I'm wonderin' what that beast weighs too. Man...that thing's huge:jawdrop:


----------



## Blakesmaster (Apr 17, 2009)

"Like a rock!" Hey, it was as strong as it could be!


----------



## BayAreaBucker (Apr 17, 2009)

Whoops, hahahaha! :camera: :looser:


----------



## tree md (Apr 17, 2009)

cjcocn said:


> That's a log. That's a big log. That's a big, heavy log.
> 
> Okay, for you guys that have dealt with logs of that size - what is the approximate weight of that log?
> 
> ...



I'm gonna guess in the neighborhood of 5K


----------



## coog (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm gonna guess in the neighborhood of 5K 


I'm gonna guess a lot heavier, judging by the damage.


----------



## tree md (Apr 17, 2009)

thombat4 said:


> What a monster!! I'm wonderin' what that beast weighs too. Man...that thing's huge:jawdrop:



If you figure it at 10' by 36" that's right around 70 cubic feet. Most species of Oak weight in a 63-65# per cubic foot. Say it's 70 cubic feet X 63, that would put it at 4410#. 5K is a good guess. I know I would be trying to block something that big in about 2.5 - 3 pieces. I'd want to be right on top of something that big with a crane.

*Correction: 10'X36" is around 90 cubic feet so your looking more in the neighborhood of 6K


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Apr 17, 2009)

4 to 6 ton loader squatting the tires=REALLY HEAVY...


----------



## Ironbark (Apr 17, 2009)

Yeah, that's gotta be 8-10K lbs


----------



## woodbooga (Apr 17, 2009)

Can't say for certain, but if I had to pick one, I'd guess the guy who's _not_ smiling in the back is the truck owner.


----------



## tree md (Apr 17, 2009)

Looking at the knotty section, that is going to make it weigh more so it could very well weigh more than 6K. I'd love to get it on the crane scales and see what it goes. I know it's way to big to mess with in one piece doing any kind of rigging without a crane.


----------



## Taxmantoo (Apr 17, 2009)

tree md said:


> If you figure it at 10' by 36"...



I think that's a lot more than 36" high, and it's wider than it is tall.


----------



## BC_Logger (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm wondering why no one not even the loader operator didn't say anything like are you sure 
are your really!!sure 
If this 930 f is squatting what do you think it weights :monkey:


how the hell do you explain that to your insurance company ?


----------



## Lookin4lunkers (Apr 17, 2009)

The Chevy will be fine, the hydro-formed frames on 99 up Chevy's have a lot of flex. Put one on a hoist does the same thing. Freaked us out for awhile at the dealership when they first came out. Now the springs, thats another story.


----------



## BC_Logger (Apr 17, 2009)

Lookin4lunkers said:


> The Chevy will be fine, the hydro-formed frames on 99 up Chevy's have a lot of flex. Put one on a hoist does the same thing. Freaked us out for awhile at the dealership when they first came out. Now the springs, thats another story.



thats a reason not to buy a chevy in my eyes :monkey:


----------



## blakey (Apr 17, 2009)

They should have dropped it into the box from about 10ft like in the commercials.


----------



## Lookin4lunkers (Apr 17, 2009)

BC_Logger said:


> thats a reason not to buy a chevy in my eyes :monkey:



That's why they ride better than the rest, but in your biz you prob use 3500 series trucks so it wouldn't apply


----------



## wdchuck (Apr 17, 2009)

That trailer should be 10,000#gvw, or there abouts, and I'll wager that stumplog is going closer to 8-10K#. 

They probablydidn't center the wood because of the fenders, the forks would have crushed them. 

At least the guy had plenty of tongue weight, and if he's married he'll get plenty of tongue wagged at him too until death they do part, that would be worse than dealing with the insurance company.


----------



## cjcocn (Apr 17, 2009)

blakey said:


> They should have dropped it into the box from about 10ft like in the commercials.





That deserves some rep. 

EDIT: gotta spread some rep first, but it'll get there!


----------



## BaldSawRunner (Apr 17, 2009)

Technicnally, the trailer did hold the log. Unfortunately, someone forgot to factor in the capabilities of the truck.


----------



## coog (Apr 17, 2009)

wdchuck said:


> That trailer should be 10,000#gvw, or there abouts, and I'll wager that stumplog is going closer to 8-10K#.
> 
> They probablydidn't center the wood because of the fenders, the forks would have crushed them.
> 
> At least the guy had plenty of tongue weight, and if he's married he'll get plenty of tongue wagged at him too until death they do part, that would be worse than dealing with the insurance company.



That trailer has two 3500#lb. axles.


----------



## biggenius29 (Apr 17, 2009)

Ok Nuzzy, you can admit, it was your truck. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## coog (Apr 17, 2009)

I believe Nuz' is a Jeep man.


----------



## dingeryote (Apr 17, 2009)

biggenius29 said:


> Ok Nuzzy, you can admit, it was your truck. :greenchainsaw:



Nope,

The Nuzzmobile is a Ton Dually Dodge, with some angry demons trapped in the Cummins. 

Last big load of Elm, his trailer tires were looking like Zits just before they pop, and I don't think his rear springs even noticed.

LOL!!!

I have had 8,000lbs of Berries on a 4,000lb trailer, behind my wifes old 93' F-150 and the frame was flexing like mad, but not THAT bad. LOL!!!
I had the forethought to put the majority of the weight BEHIND the axles.

I wonder how much damage was done to he rear frame from the Wimpy POS stock reciever hitch.

This ones better than the Yugo with the Plywood on top.LOL!!

Rep-O-Rama for this one Nuzz!!

CLASSIC!!

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## hemiguy2003 (Apr 17, 2009)

Man that is just crazy. That is why there are just some people that shouldnt be allowed to use trailers, they can really bit off more than they can chew.


----------



## wkpoor (Apr 17, 2009)

You guys are looking at that all wrong. That just goes to prove just how strong the hitches that bolt on really are. Its still on the truck eh! You would have thought a calculator would have been a real handy tool before that was loaded. All those guys and no one could see the light there. At least they should have cut it in 2 and loaded one behind the axle. Still would have been too much most likely.


----------



## KsWoodsMan (Apr 18, 2009)

I'll bet while he was sawing "Ouch" or some such thing. Someone else was saying quietly " Stupid hurts ".

Nuzzy did you happen to notice if he slipped the loader operator a $20 before it went on? *That* would be funny, if he paid to have his truck molested by the giant log and still didn't get home with it.


----------



## J.W Younger (Apr 18, 2009)

what would have been really scary if they had got it centered enough that he was able to drive off with it.


----------



## KsWoodsMan (Apr 18, 2009)

2 1/2 to 3 1/2 tons wouldnt have been an issue for the trailer and the PU but it was heavy enough to bottom out the suspension on the PU and the suspension on both axles of that trailer It had to be over 6 tons. 

I would conservatively put the weight of that green log to be roughly 15,000 pounds.


----------



## mickeyd (Apr 18, 2009)

wood4heat said:


> Thats a big bent frame right there! Looked like a nice truck too.
> 
> I wonder why they didn't center it more over the trailers axles. That's a whole lotta tongue weight!



egggsactly what I thought . move it back, more centered over the tandem axle.I would have watched it being lowered and B$ my bumper hit the ground I would have yelled STOP... but thats me
MD


[/I]


----------



## mickeyd (Apr 18, 2009)

wood4heat said:


> Thats a big bent frame right there! Looked like a nice truck too.
> 
> I wonder why they didn't center it more over the trailers axles. That's a whole lotta tongue weight!



egggsactly what I thought . move it back, more centered over the tandem axle.I would have watched it being lowered and B4 my bumper hit the ground I would have yelled STOP... but thats me
MD


[/I]


----------



## mickeyd (Apr 18, 2009)

I have a tandem axle trailer that I haul firewood with I load 4000 + lbs of oak and haul it with my 1/2 ton chevy all the time with NO problem !
that log must be insanely heavy to have that reaction . 
md


----------



## willsaw4beer (Apr 18, 2009)

KsWoodsMan said:


> 2 1/2 to 3 1/2 tons wouldnt have been an issue for the trailer and the PU but it was heavy enough to bottom out the suspension on the PU and the suspension on both axles of that trailer It had to be over 6 tons.
> 
> I would conservatively put the weight of that green log to be roughly 15,000 pounds.



That's a good point about the green wood.


----------



## ulyssesjones (Apr 18, 2009)

1. He did it for the insurance money

or

2. The truck is a rental and he didn't give a crap

or

3. He is as dumb as a stump (or in this case dumber)

You choose. 


-Jones


----------



## Ironbark (Apr 18, 2009)

Well if it's either 1 or 2, then 3 must be true too.


----------



## coog (Apr 18, 2009)

ulyssesjones said:


> 1. He did it for the insurance money
> 
> or
> 
> ...



I think we should be a bit more charitable.I know that I have pushed the limit, both weight-wise and otherwise, many times.The fact that we "learned" types have estimated that log to weigh anywhere from 5k to 15k shows the potential for fatal error.In a case like this, follow the wisdom of the ages and "Don't get greedy"!


----------



## tballard (Apr 18, 2009)

we do a bunch of crane jobs and that log is in the 9000-11000 pound range. what the hell were all those guys thinking? Hard to believe that no one there said "hey, you don't want to do that" to the tard that wanted to do it to begin with.


----------



## GlennG (Apr 18, 2009)

I blame the loader operator. Why in the world would you put a load so far forward? Thats just stupid. Thanks for sharing the pictures. There is a lesson here. And a nice bit of firewood.


----------



## KsWoodsMan (Apr 19, 2009)

GlennG said:


> I blame the loader operator. *Why in the world would you put a load so far forward?* Thats just stupid. Thanks for sharing the pictures. There is a lesson here. And a nice bit of firewood.



Why blame him ? He knew it wasn't going to handle it. If the guy persisted in saying it would, sometimes it is easier just to do it, show him how wrong he is and then watch him boo-hoo about how his truck is now a pretzel. And if it did handle it , well one less load to the dump. 

Even if he had nearly centerd it and only 10% of the weight was on the PU bumper, how well do you think it would handle 1000-1500 pounds of tounge weight ? What are the chances of it being all coupled together by a 1/2" grade 3 bolt in the reciever or a 1 7/8" ball in a 2" hitch ? Oh YEAH ! I want to see that last very long on any kind of road around here.

My opinion , the owner got off lucky with a bruised ego and a tweaked frame to remind him not to get greedy. His wife and his Insurance Company ? were even luckier that day.


----------



## willsaw4beer (Apr 19, 2009)

KsWoodsMan said:


> Why blame him ? He knew it wasn't going to handle it. If the guy persisted in saying it would, sometimes it is easier just to do it, show him how wrong he is and then watch him boo-hoo about how his truck is now a pretzel. And if it did handle it , well one less load to the dump.
> 
> Even if he had nearly centerd it and only 10% of the weight was on the PU bumper, how well do you think it would handle 1000-1500 pounds of tounge weight ? What are the chances of it being all coupled together by a 1/2 grade 3 bolt in the reciever or a 1 7/8" ball in a 2" hitch ? Oh YEAH ! I want to see that last very long on any kind of road around here.
> 
> My opinion , the owner got off lucky with a bruised ego and a tweaked frame to remind him not to get greedy. His Insurance Company ? was even luckier that day.



If that was my truck there would be no way in HELL I would try something that stupid under any circumstances.

A company vehicle, #### it...


----------



## KsWoodsMan (Apr 19, 2009)

willsaw4beer said:


> If that was my truck there would be no way in HELL I would try something that stupid under any circumstances.
> 
> A company vehicle, #### it...



Oh, I'd do it with my PU ('89 Super Duty gasser) and the right trailer, either a gooseneck or something with a 2 & 5/16" ball. But not on a 2" ball hitch. He was just asking for trouble.

It is still funny to see it though.


----------



## willsaw4beer (Apr 19, 2009)

A place I used to work for had an 89 Superduty with a dump. I beat the everlivin' piss out of that truck every chance I got, and after talking with a few people who had worked there for awhile the truck had been treated like that since new. I'm pretty impressed with those ol Superduty's...


----------



## avalancher (Apr 20, 2009)

It never ceases to amaze me how stupid folks can get.Me?i woulda cut that thing in half, and made two trips.Seems that one half of that log would have made a reasonable load.
Thanks for sharing those pics!


----------



## Farmall Guy (Apr 20, 2009)

I'd be hard pressed to try that with my 3/4 ton Chevy. Although I have had 10K on a proporly rated (and loaded) trailer before with no problems. My truck is rated for 10,800 no way would I want to risk breaking somthing with it overloaded and void the warrenty. If I recall correctly the 1/2 ton is rated for 7000-8000 towing capacity.

I'd also be willing to bet that the truck trailer combo here either didnt have brakes that worked or if they did they wouldnt have stoped that load. If I were to pull up behind this guy (providing he was able to get it down the road) I'd back off the gas a bit and find another route :jawdrop:


----------



## KsWoodsMan (Apr 20, 2009)

willsaw4beer said:


> A place I used to work for had an 89 Superduty with a dump. I beat the everlivin' piss out of that truck every chance I got, and after talking with a few people who had worked there for awhile the truck had been treated like that since new. I'm pretty impressed with those ol Superduty's...



It didn't come to me as a new truck and hasn't been treated gently. Though I try not to bang it up, it has let out a good beller a time or 2 coming out loaded.

2 trips wouldnt have been a bad idea either. Even if he had to borrow the second trailer.

Hind sight is 20/20 usually.


----------



## KsWoodsMan (Apr 20, 2009)

Farmall Guy said:


> I'd be hard pressed to try that with my 3/4 ton Chevy. Although I have had 10K on a proporly rated (and loaded) trailer before with no problems. My truck is rated for 10,800 no way would I want to risk breaking somthing with it overloaded and void the warrenty. If I recall correctly the 1/2 ton is rated for 7000-8000 towing capacity.
> 
> I'd also be willing to bet that the truck trailer combo here either didnt have brakes that worked or if they did they wouldnt have stoped that load. If I were to pull up behind this guy (providing he was able to get it down the road) I'd back off the gas a bit and find another route :jawdrop:



I sure wouldnt want to be stopped and see him coming at me in the rear view mirrors.

I'm never in so much of a hurry that I pass drunks, salt trucks or loads like that on the road.


----------



## treemandan (Apr 20, 2009)

GlennG said:


> I blame the loader operator. Why in the world would you put a load so far forward? Thats just stupid. Thanks for sharing the pictures. There is a lesson here. And a nice bit of firewood.



Yup, unless the guy with the trailer told him to put it there.

More than 6k I would figure. I wonder if they can fix the frame.


----------



## Butch(OH) (Apr 20, 2009)

People who are clueless would be wise to stay away from heavy objects


----------



## mickeyd (Apr 20, 2009)

my wife reminds me , when I pull in the yard with my truck sagging , that the woods not free when you break something
MD


----------



## wkpoor (Apr 20, 2009)

Last fall I loaded a trailer for my neighbor until the front wheel came off the ground and no damage was done to the truck. For obvious reason he was not able to drive anyway with that load. I towed it home for him with my 1ton van.


----------



## mercer_me (Apr 20, 2009)

They should have put near the back of the trailer.


----------



## avalancher (Apr 21, 2009)

mercer_me said:


> They should have put near the back of the trailer.



That would be just as dangerous if not more than too much tongue weight.Ever see a truck/trailer start some serious fishtailing on the highway due to not enough tongue weight?Next to impossible to get it back under control once the wagging starts. Center it over the axles, with a slight bit forward of the axles.


----------



## Mike PA (Apr 21, 2009)

avalancher said:


> That would be just as dangerous if not more than too much tongue weight.Ever see a truck/trailer start some serious fishtailing on the highway due to not enough tongue weight?Next to impossible to get it back under control once the wagging starts. Center it over the axles, with a slight bit forward of the axles.



Did that once hauling a bobcat. I didn't pay enough attention to how it had been loaded. Hit 55 mph and the trailer started going all over the place. Thought I was a gonner with that one. All I could do was let off the gas and hold on. On the plus side, all the traffic cleared around me until I could get a place to pull over. I've never had so much space around me driving on I-95. NEVER load too far back. Loads need to be centered on the trailer.


----------



## TJ-Bill (Apr 21, 2009)

Thats awsome.. I can't believe I just saw this.. opcorn:

I think it's abit to far forward, I would have preffered back abit more over the wheels.. Doesn't matter though still fun to look at.


----------



## plasma_burn (Apr 21, 2009)

GlennG said:


> I blame the loader operator. Why in the world would you put a load so far forward? Thats just stupid. Thanks for sharing the pictures. There is a lesson here. And a nice bit of firewood.



They had to put it there otherwise the loader forks would have been on top of the trailer fenders.


----------



## mickeyd (Apr 21, 2009)

avalancher said:


> That would be just as dangerous if not more than too much tongue weight.Ever see a truck/trailer start some serious fishtailing on the highway due to not enough tongue weight?Next to impossible to get it back under control once the wagging starts. Center it over the axles, with a slight bit forward of the axles.



I agree , 
I am a 25 year tractor trailer driver , Its not how much weight necessarily . its where it is on the deck 
center on the axels, slightly forward
MD


----------



## brownie525 (Apr 21, 2009)

where it was dropped on the trailer makes no difference when you more the double the gvr of the trailer. I would like to know how he planed on stoping that load cause if he did anything over 5mph look out you have a run away train on your hands.


----------



## johncinco (Apr 24, 2009)

I am guilty of reposting some of the pics, it is making its way around the interweb pretty good. Alright Nuzzy, whats the story? Do you know any of these guys or just happen upon the scene. I am assuming these are some of our finest MI boys. DOT? That would make a lil more sense than a civilian road crew. 

http://www.woodweb.com/cgi-bin/calculators/calc.pl

Log weight calculator.


----------



## K7NUT (Apr 24, 2009)

Nuzzy said:


> This was just posted today by a guy on one of my wheeling forums, but it's too good not to share!!





Thanks Nuz, that is funny, but I do also have to give him credit for trying.:censored:


:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Apr 24, 2009)

mickeyd said:


> my wife reminds me , when I pull in the yard with my truck sagging , that the woods not free when you break something
> MD





That should be somebody's sig line! 



Not that I've ever overloaded my little Nissan. No, never. :monkey:


----------



## Larry Ashcraft (Apr 25, 2009)

My John Deere AR is way smaller than that log, and it weighs 5600 lbs.

<---

My guess is the log weighs at least five tons, and that trailer is probably rated at 7,000 lbs.


> They should have put near the back of the trailer.


I once saw a guy pull out onto the freeway with a car loaded backwards on the trailer. He lost control when the rear wheels of the truck cleared the pavement. Got a ticket too. Seems loading a car facing backwards on a flatbed is illegal here.


----------



## AOD (Apr 25, 2009)

As one who has worked with logs that size recently, I would wager that that thing is in excess of 5 digits, about 11,000 lbs. 

I wonder what saw he was planning to use to cut it up? MS390 or 455R? 

I bet an '87 on down Chevy would have held it just fine.


----------



## ssupercoolss (Apr 26, 2009)

my guess for weight is way over 7,000 lbs. i have driven a small case skid loader all the way forward on a trailer, and didnt look anything like that. i bet the trailer and twig weighed more than 10,000 lbs, which you would actually need a class A cdl to drive. i'm pretty sure that guy doesnt have a cdl. or a straight frame for that matter.....


----------



## bowtechmadman (Apr 26, 2009)

Love it Nuz...is that why you bought the 1ton Dodge?
I loaded 3 7' x 28" dry oak logs on the back of my Dakota and was pretty proud of her...till I pulled off the stump that was under the bumper.


----------



## beerman6 (Apr 27, 2009)




----------



## woodbooga (Apr 27, 2009)

BlueRidgeMark said:


> That should be somebody's sig line!
> 
> Not that I've ever overloaded my little Nissan. No, never. :monkey:



My little Ranger has more than paid for itself. Between hauling about 1,000 linear feet of off-site granite for a stone wall and dozens of cords of green wood, she's definitely earned her keep. That's not even mentioning the hundreds of pounds of scrap that's been hauled to the junkman. 

With about 170k on the 9 year old girl, I make more frequent trips nowadays with smaller loads.


----------



## avalancher (Apr 28, 2009)

woodbooga said:


> My little Ranger has more than paid for itself. Between hauling about 1,000 linear feet of off-site granite for a stone wall and dozens of cords of green wood, she's definitely earned her keep. That's not even mentioning the hundreds of pounds of scrap that's been hauled to the junkman.
> 
> With about 170k on the 9 year old girl, I make more frequent trips nowadays with smaller loads.



Sounds like you are in the same boat as me, I have a Dakota that has had the unfortunate luck in being my wood truck.I pull a 16ft trailer with it, and have had more than my share of wood on the thing.A couple of weeks ago I miscalculated the weight being loaded in while hauling home topsoil, after I crossed the scales at the gravel pit I discovered that I had 9000lbs of topsoil in the trailer.Made it home, but I was sweating the whole way.


----------



## kas7227 (Apr 28, 2009)

Damn, 9000lbs behind a dakota. I have a Dakota Quad cab 4.7 as a company veicle and that thing will barely pull my empty Bri-Mar dump trailer.


----------

